# Shrimp loss due high temperatures!



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

I just wanted to share my experience of losing shrimp with you. With the summer heat came rising temperatures in my tank which had RCS, tigers and bees. As the temperature approached 28-29 degrees my tigers started to change color, to a reddish/orange tinge. Some died off quickly while others died a over the next couple of weeks. The bee shrimp did not change color but they also died . 

I have a fan that I use for the tank which lowers the temperature a few degrees but with the summer heat this may not be enough. The RCS are just fine and carrying on as usual. Well, I just wanted to share my experience so you can avoid the same outcome!

Take care.


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

So sad to hear of your loss. I've got a fan blowing on my tanks as well, and it does help a bit. Hope it cools off for you soon.

TAM


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah, the 12 bee's I had are now down to one due to a heat wave about a month ago. I noticed the bee's would get a blue coloring near their eyes as the heat persisted, and would perish one by one. The tank temperature went from 74-76 to a constant 80-84 during that week. Same thing going on this week, but the last bee I have left is invincible.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow, I guess the best way to prevent this problem is running AC to keep the house temperature stable duing these heat waves. It's a good reminder, because it's gettng HOT in around here.

-John N.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Neon,
Let me know if you need RCS later on. Of course I bet they are the least affected by the warmer temps.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah, OC is getting too friggin hot. My living room thermostat reads 85F and my shrimp tank in my room reads 80F (PC light goes on 10+ hours each day). Fortunately, so far there hasn't been any death and 3/4 of the female shrimps are pregnant. I recall a time when the temperature was 85F in the shrimp tank and that was when I dropped a bunch of ice cubes inside the tank. The temperature was lowered by a few degrees and the shrimps didn't mind the ice a bit at all.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Using ice cubes will probably create spots of cold water though. I'd assume that swimming into those patches wouldn't be a pleasant experience for any aquatic animal, just like running into a hotspot created by a heater would


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I floated the cubes right on top of the sponge filter which I hope the current would 'diffuse' the cool water throughout the small 10 gallon tank. The tank is still 80F at night with the room windows wide open. Man it's hot in SoCal!


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

yeah..it's getting really hot these days. Right now, without the ac, my house temperature is at 85. No wonder I don't see as many shrimps as I usually do  ...

I don't think the floating ice cubes will work. Adding ice cubes will cool down the water a lot, but once the ice cube is melted, then the water will go back to the normal temperature. This might cause stress to my shrimps.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I think A/C, fans, or a chiller are the only real options. A room A/C is probably best so you're cool, too


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> I think A/C, fans, or a chiller are the only real options. A room A/C is probably best so you're cool, too


I agree with you! I am now keeping my tank fan on all day long to give my shrimp a break .


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Barg, I should have taken my own advice. Some of my green shrimp have taken a sudden turn toward the fish tank in the sky.  The tank temp was about 84.

The AC is cranking now. Maybe I'll set the AC on a the temperature timer setting..

-John N.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Neon Shrimp said:


> I agree with you! I am now keeping my tank fan on all day long to give my shrimp a break .


It's a lot cheaper to top off the water than buy new shrimp


----------

